# MILTON GUN SHOW JUNE 6th and 7th Santa Rosa Auditorium



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

MILTON GUN SHOW JUNE 6th and 7th Santa Rosa Auditorium 
*MILTON GUN SHOW JUNE 6th and 7th *










*Milton Gun Show June 6th and 7th 
BUY---SELL---TRADE--- 
*

The Milton Gun Show is on JUNE 6th and 7th at the Santa Rosa Auditorium

Call Billy Rogers for Tables and Info. 957-4952. Tables were $45.00 last time ?


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Need a report on the Milton Gun Show, good deals? :whistling:


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

No FEEDBACK on the Milton Gun Show, WOW!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It's a gun show..report over with.
Lol
Whyme


----------



## Undead (Aug 12, 2010)

I've been a couple times and got some enjoyment from it, but honestly I don't feel like it's a good value to pay to go somewhere for people to try to sell to me...at what looked like a markup when I've gone.


----------

